# Not seeing through entire scope



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

When at full draw it seems like I have to really work hard to see through my entire scope. I cannot see through the last little bit (just inside the scope housing) left side of the lens when shooting. Does this typically indicate something needs to be moved over one way or the other or are my cheeks getting too fat? lol


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If fat cheeks (or other parts) were the cause, I probably wouldn't be able to see my scope at all! 

Are you a lefty? I shoot right handed and typically I can't see the right edge of my larger scopes. Even my 1 3/8" scope has a little bit hidden behind the riser.

I think that some of us tend to torque the bow a little. If it's consistent and minimal, there is usually no problem.

Allen


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

aread said:


> If fat cheeks (or other parts) were the cause, I probably wouldn't be able to see my scope at all!
> 
> Are you a lefty? I shoot right handed and typically I can't see the right edge of my larger scopes. Even my 1 3/8" scope has a little bit hidden behind the riser.
> 
> ...


I am a righty. It seems like when I shoot my Darton (favorite bow) its worse than either of my Mathews. Im not sure but I think my CBE scope is 1 5/8 which sounds like it could be the culprit.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

im guessing the bows are a little off on the a-a and it a peep thats outta line, on the one bow...


----------

